# Red Spot



## Darbz (May 15, 2010)

My Golden Ram has developed a red spot on his head kind of between his eyes, has lost alot of his color , one of his fins has rooted off , he has stopped eating and all this has happened in the last 24 hours. He since been moved to the QT as a preventive.

I have done 2 water changes to the main tank at 25% each time.

Any idea what this is/ how to treat it?










**edit pic added**


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

ick, ammonia


----------

